# ME PE as of October 2014. Need to part with some resources



## Kerouwhack (Dec 26, 2014)

ISBN 978-1-932613-60-5

NCEES Practice exam (Mechanical Systems and Materials)

ISBN 978-1-59126-416-3

Quick Reference for the ME PE Exam

Plus, good welding guide (pamphlet)

AND, some good practice exam material


----------

